# is there any way to tell the hydraulic system on a skidloader is on the brink?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Im new to heavy equipment, and was wondering if there is any way to tell if the hydraulic system is having issues or needing repair?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You can have the pump pressure tested to make sure it's operating to it's specs.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do u think the hydro system is having problems? What is machine doing or not doing to make u think this?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Drain off your oil reserve, if you have any filings or debris in there, you have a major problem. I think we all need more info for us to help you better


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Im looking at buying a used skid, and just wondering if there's anything to look for


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ummm, ok, that changes this entire thread just a bit. check the fluid levels, check the undercarriage and lines for leaks. Check the resevoir for debris, other then that, it is weither or not it test drives well. Hydraulic problems don't normally last long with a skidsteer, things get destroyed really fast


----------

